

Developing: Coin Fire webiste seems to have been hacked by GAW supporters - anirgu
https://ihb.io/2015-01-23/news/developing-coin-fire-webiste-seems-hacked-gaw-supporters-15795

======
SlipperySlope
The article mentions a Wall Street Journal story about GAW Miners and Josh
Garza that is well worth reading for those who into cryptocurrencies and also
enjoy popcorn.

